# Electric Blue Rams



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

This ram looks too much like most other electric cichlids out there. It lacks the distinctive normal black markings across the eyes that make normal rams look extraordinary. I have 2 pair of GBR and they're absolutely beautiful and intelligent. Cheers


----------



## greatfish123 (Oct 14, 2007)

that just looks plain ugly as compared to regular GBRs


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

umm... awesome! haha theyre kind of cool, but the normal rams are better looking IMO.


----------



## Kets (Mar 9, 2008)

They are nice-looking fish.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks _way_ too weird for me !!!

GBR are SO beautiful - why mess w/ such glory?!??!
If you want/need a powder blue dwarf cichlid, get _Apistogramma borelli_!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Another overpriced cichlid variety goes in to the market. :icon_roll


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Notice how similar that ram is to the "silk cichlid" which is on the same site? Weird. Even the blotchy grey head marking is the same.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, these guys are sweet. Getting a few today I think if all goes well.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

They are community tank friendly?


If so, I would be kind of surprised at the reactions here.. any bright colored additions are a plus I think.

James


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

zavikan said:


> They are community tank friendly?
> 
> 
> If so, I would be kind of surprised at the reactions here.. any bright colored additions are a plus I think.
> ...


I, for one, think the GBR is one of the prettiest fish in this hobby. I'm not impressed with this electric blue version.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

There's nothing special except that it's a new color. I wonder how long it took for the breeder to get them bred to be like this? Must take a lot of time and patience.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

gmccreedy said:


> Yep, these guys are sweet. Getting a few today I think if all goes well.


Dibs on some of your first batch of fry.


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Those fish look ugly to me... Because their heads are still grey, it looks so blotchy.

GBR's look ten times better.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 26, 2009)

interesting, but i like the stripes on the original version. everyone has there own tastes though


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Too 'in your face' for my taste...


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

i like it! aquascape sends good stuff. I've been ordering from pedro for years.


----------

